# Avi-file falsch angezeigt (codec falsch?)



## oliverx (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Erstmals freue ich mich, das erste Mal in diesem Forum zu posten!

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Wenn ich ein AVI-File in Premiere Pro importiere und verarbeiten möchte, wird es so angezeigt wie auf dem Screenshot , den ich als Beispiel gemacht habe: http://stud3.tuwien.ac.at/~e0026051/premiere-fehler.jpg
(oder im Anhang dieses Postings)

In anderen Playern (WinMediaPlayer, ZoomPlayer) wird das Video korrekt angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache bzw. wo das Problem in Premiere liegt?

Ähnliches passiert in Adobe Encore DVD.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe
Oliver


----------



## Bypass41 (24. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

die AVI-Datei ist nur ein Kontainer der so ziemlich alles beinhalten kann. Überprüfe doch bitte erstmal, in welchem Format dein Film vorliegt. Tools solltest du hier auf der Seite finden. Premiere verarbeitet nur DV-Avi Typ 2.


----------



## oliverx (26. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal danke für den Tip! Danke auch an goela für den G-Spot-Tip. Das Programm sagt mir, dass 2 kompatible Codecs für mein AVI-File installiert sind. Eigentlich sollte es ja dann klappen, oder?

Der Codec den mein Video verwendet ist: DVC/DV Video
Kompatible Codecs die installiert sind: DV Video Decoder, AVI Draw

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen, dass er mein Video korrekt in Premiere/EncoreDVD anzeigt?

Übrigens hat habe ich das Video im Premiere 6.5 geschnitten und exportiert. im 6.5er wurde alles korrekt angezeigt.

Danke
  Oliver


----------



## juemi (28. Dezember 2003)

*AVi falsch angezeigt*

Hallo,

ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, da ich an diesem Problem schon 2 Monate kaue, doch ich glaube, dass ich es eingrenzen konnte.
Es liegt am MAinconcept Codec. Durch aufspielen dieses Codecs hatte ich das Problem in mehreren Programmen.
Obwohl mir von Mainconcept versichert wurde, dass die Grafikkarte unschuldig ist, habe ich Sie bzw. ihr Treiber in Verdacht.
Ich habe eine HIS RAdeaon 9000. Welche hast Du?

Juemi


----------



## oliverx (28. Dezember 2003)

ich habe eine ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (Acer Notebook TM803) Dein Verdacht könnte natürlich stimmen. Mein 2. Rechner kann Premiere Pro nicht laden (zu alter Prozessor) daher kann ich es nicht mit einer anderen Grafikkarte testen.
Mittlerweile habe ich es geschafft, dass im Adobe Encore DVD das Video korrekt angezeigt wird (dafür klappen Chapter Points noch nicht). Wenn man auf "Transcode" geht und das Video so "konvertiert", dann klappt es im EncoreDVD. Im Premiere Pro gibt es sowas aber nicht. Vor allem fehlt mir das wissen was dieses "Transcode" genau macht.

sg
  Oliver


----------



## juemi (29. Dezember 2003)

*AVi Premiere*

Bingo, wenn die Grafikkarte dieselbe ist!

Bei mir bringt das transcodieren nichts, ich behalte die Klötzchen. Interessanterweise bleibt die Darstellung bei einem früher geschnittenen avi solange gut, wie die Laufschrift am Beginn des Videos drauf ist. Erst danach beginnt die grobe Anzeige.
Für mich gibt es zum Schneiden halt nur die Version 6.5, die den Microsoft Codec benutzt.
Trotzdem wäre ich an einer Lösung interessiert.

Juemi


----------



## oliverx (30. Dezember 2003)

Dürfte wirklich an der Karte liegen. Mir ist das gleiche wie dir aufgefallen: Bei sämtlichen Titeln, Effekten und Überblendungen wird das Video korrekt angezeigt. Äußerst seltsam! Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Lösung, wenn das Video zumindest teilweise richtig angezeigt wird.

sg
  Oliver


----------



## juemi (30. Dezember 2003)

*Avi Radeon*

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer anderen Lösung als eine neue Grafikkarte. 
In dieser Seite habe ich was gefunden:
http://www.wednesday-night.com/ATI-RadeonDVnotes.asp

Da ist die Rede davon, dass die Radeon 9000 new directX  functionality nicht unterstützt. Bei Pro wird ja zuerst directX 9 installiert, also könnte es damit zusammenhängen. 
Wenn ich die Hardware Beschleunigung der Karte abschalte, dann zeigt Encore den Film nicht mehr an, also greift es auf directX zurück.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie man es dazu bringen könnte, ohne directX auszukommen.

Juemi


----------



## juemi (3. Januar 2004)

*AVi Problem*

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe eine weitere Spur. Welche Kamera hast du? Eine Panasonic?
Wenn ja, lies mal das:
http://forum.mainconcept.com/viewtopic.php?t=1202&highlight=panasonic

Dann vergessen wir ggf das mit der Radeon.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## oliverx (10. Januar 2004)

Ich hab genau die gleiche Panasonic Kamera, die in dem Thread angesprochen wird.
Weiters hab ich nun einen neuen Rechner mit einer GeForce Karte drinnen. Wenn ich in einem neuen Projekt mein aufgenommenes Video lade, klappt es. Sobald ich dann einen Teil daraus in die Timeline hole, ist der Fehler wieder da. Selbiger Fehler tritt auch im gesamten Projekt auf, wenn ich das alte 6.5er Projekt ins Pro importiere.

Ist ziemlich lästig, diese Sache aber vielleicht gibt's ja eine Lösung.

sg
  Oliver


----------



## juemi (11. Januar 2004)

*Lösung*

Es gibt eine Lösung:
installiere den Panasonic DV Codec und wandle die Files nach dem capturen mit Premiere in Vdub auf diesen Codec um. Dann gehts!


Siehe auch diesen link im Adobe forum:
http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/webx3@233.HZ9MbDexTTq.0@.2ccf179b/1

Gruß Jürgen


----------

